# BPS EndoSurge loggers needed



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 20, 2011)

Need 6 people to run this test booster for me, see details here: BPS Endosurge: Endosurge Supplements

Prefer to be able to start asap and be over 21. Post up why you would want it and your age. I will wait for enough apps to come in then choose.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh wow anyone that is alive and breathing needs to check this out!! I just started my endosurge last night and this afternoon I felt like I was 19 in college years. To say the least, my wife loves me using this stuff and only 2 days in! No one should miss the oppt I'd jump at it if I hadn't already bought it.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 21, 2011)

Bump for applications


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 21, 2011)

Should see some bumps and apps here. This is a sweet deal Orbit's giving here. I'm in day 2 of endo and already notice an increase in libido. My wife actual wants me to buy more Endosurge already.


----------



## GMO (Aug 22, 2011)

Being in week 6 of my PCT, I think that this could help me to regain my natural test levels faster and would love to log it for this purpose, as long as it is not HPTA suppresive. I have logged several products on this site, IGF-1 DES, Follistatin, Cyanostane RX, EP Clen to name a few. My logs are detailed and updated regularly.
I am 34 years old...


----------



## lucasta (Aug 22, 2011)

I would love the chance to log this. 35 years old, starting to suffer from lower sex drive and morning hard ons are becoming rare. I can feel my test is low as I just dont feel aggressive and alpha like I used to. I have logged Phtyoserms over at EF before but never ran a log here. I think Endosurge could help me and you can beat your ass Ill give a detailed and honest log.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 22, 2011)

nice two good apps, thanks guys. Lets get some more up in here and let the logs begin.


----------



## Resolve (Aug 22, 2011)

Great opportunity here guys.


----------



## |Z| (Aug 23, 2011)

Keep the apps coming guys! Your test levels and your significant others will thank you


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 23, 2011)

Bump anyone else?


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 24, 2011)

Come on guys get more apps for this you won't want to miss out.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 24, 2011)

I am on this, very nice in PCT and the bedroom as well. Warn your women, they will be getting abused!


----------



## GMO (Aug 25, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I am on this, very nice in PCT and the bedroom as well. Warn your women, they will be getting abused!




Lol...no need to warn my wife, most of the time she abuses me.


----------



## Resolve (Aug 25, 2011)

Let's see some more applications guys!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 25, 2011)

GMO said:


> Being in week 6 of my PCT, I think that this could help me to regain my natural test levels faster and would love to log it for this purpose, as long as it is not HPTA suppresive. I have logged several products on this site, IGF-1 DES, Follistatin, Cyanostane RX, EP Clen to name a few. My logs are detailed and updated regularly.
> I am 34 years old...





lucasta said:


> I would love the chance to log this. 35 years old, starting to suffer from lower sex drive and morning hard ons are becoming rare. I can feel my test is low as I just dont feel aggressive and alpha like I used to. I have logged Phtyoserms over at EF before but never ran a log here. I think Endosurge could help me and you can beat your ass Ill give a detailed and honest log.



Gentleman please send me an address to ship you the product.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 25, 2011)

lucasta said:


> I would love the chance to log this. 35 years old, starting to suffer from lower sex drive and morning hard ons are becoming rare. I can feel my test is low as I just dont feel aggressive and alpha like I used to. I have logged Phtyoserms over at EF before but never ran a log here. I think Endosurge could help me and you can beat your ass Ill give a detailed and honest log.



You will love it man, this stuff will have you going from six to midnight within the first 24 hours, that is one of the best parts about the two ingredients.  You will also like the improved sleep quality that I hear is a killer when you have low test.


----------



## GMO (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow...you guys ship fast as hell! The package is already on its way to me.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 26, 2011)

GMO said:


> Wow...you guys ship fast as hell! The package is already on its way to me.



We don't mess around at Orbit big guy!


----------



## N21 (Aug 26, 2011)

hey, im 28 years old, and id love to try BPS EndoSurge! Ive used test boosters before like Novedex XT, Phytoserms 347, and Activate Xtreme, and have gotten great results. So i have a good few previous supplements under my belt that I can compare and contrast EndoSurge to. Id want to try it because I was looking for a new test booster that would work just as well as the previous ones ive used, which really helped me with strength and burning some fat the most with a good amount of some extra weight. Id be more than happy to try out this supplement for orbit, ive had great results with your products before and im sure this will be another good one  Id be sure to make a great log and put everything down that has to do with my diet and effects/ sides of Endo, so lets go!!


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 27, 2011)

GMO said:


> Wow...you guys ship fast as hell! The package is already on its way to me.


 

That's how Orbit orbitzes someone. You'll be heading out the door and trip over your box, not expecting your order for days. Orbit ships faster then any other site I've used. Not to mention his deals on their are insane. Bro's your love Endosurge. I'm loving every minute on it and has oufinny said warn your girl, as she don't know what is about to happen. Good luck!!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 27, 2011)

im in if you need some loggers

ill be logging a pre here once i get it but by the time the loggers are chosen im sure ill be finished with my previous log

im an elite member who is on board 24/7


----------



## Resolve (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, he said he's got 6 bottles and has only given out two, so you guys are probably sittin' pretty.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 29, 2011)

bump


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 29, 2011)

Brad send me your address please sir


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 29, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Brad send me your address please sir



 yeah buddy!!!


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 29, 2011)

Allright!! I can't wait to see these logs up and running.


----------



## Resolve (Aug 30, 2011)

Users have been reporting improved sleep, libido and strength.  Lookin' forward to seein' what it does for you all.


----------



## |Z| (Aug 30, 2011)

GMO said:


> Lol...no need to warn my wife, most of the time she abuses me.



she been getting into your endosurge?


----------



## getbig808 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would like the chance to test your product. Im 41 years old 205lbs at 9%bf been training for about 5 years and never done aas. Will post pic if needed


----------



## AznTomahawk (Sep 3, 2011)

This looks good. Going to add this to my current cycle.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 5, 2011)

Interesting, I would add it to PCT with DAA hmmm


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 5, 2011)

getbig808 said:


> I would like the chance to test your product. Im 41 years old 205lbs at 9%bf been training for about 5 years and never done aas. Will post pic if needed



Can you run a log for us bro on it and note any effects good or bad you get from it?

www.orbitnutrition.com home for all your supplements.


----------

